# Uh oh, Wal-Mart to start delivering groceries via driverless car!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ford and Walmart will deliver your groceries from these self-driving cars


Walmart, Ford and Argo AI are bringing driverless grocery deliveries to more cities.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Ford and Walmart will deliver your groceries from these self-driving cars
> 
> 
> Walmart, Ford and Argo AI are bringing driverless grocery deliveries to more cities.
> ...


Fine with me!
Just like U/L, F WalMart!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

And then the tooth fairy left $1 under Joey’s pillow.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Never going to work!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Every time I order from Walmart they hand off part of the delivery to Doordash, and every time the Doordash person texts me that they can't find my house they are usually at one of the cul-de-sacs behind my street. I am on the same street as the Walmart! If I am on Main Street why you calling me from Any Street telling me you can't find my house. If you can't figure out that you need to be on Main Street to find an address on Main Street how is a text from me gong to help you? Walmart's robo-delvery can't be any worse than their delivery service is now.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Every time I order from Walmart they hand off part of the delivery to Doordash, and every time the Doordash guy texts me that he can't find my house and they are usually at one of the cul-de-sacs behind my street. I am on the same street as the Walmart! If I am on Main Street why you calling me from Any Street telling me you can't find my house. If you can't figure out that you need to be on Main Street to find an address on Main Street how is a text from me gong to help you? Walmart's robo-delvery can't be any worse than their delivery service is now.


We don't do delivery too expensive we just do the free pickup/drive up.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ng4ever said:


> We don't do delivery too expensive we just do the free pickup/drive up.


Walmart delivery is free on orders $35 and over in my area.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*WILL NEVER WORK IN A SMALL MARKET PEOPLE WILL SHOOT THESE THINGS *


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*#LetsGoBrandon*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Who's going to lug the cases of water up 2 flights of stairs. They are also going into neighborhoods where people collect scrap metal for a living.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *WILL NEVER WORK IN A SMALL MARKET PEOPLE WILL SHOOT THESE THINGS *


And such folks will be prosecuted and sent to JAIL!


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> ay in the south or anywhere
> And such folks will be prosecuted and sent to JAIL!


Not likely things don’t work that way in FREE AMERICA OR IN THE SOUTH…DRONES WONT WORK BECAUSE PEOPLE WILL SHOOT THEM OUT OF THE SKY…


----------

